# Sale on all playboats at www.alabamasmallboats.com



## alabamacreeker

We have several playboats on sale for an end of season close-out. Visit www.alabamasmallboats.com and click on the sale items page and check them out. I can ship the boats sportsexpress. You may call (800)874-5272 to talk in person. -Gavin


----------

